# Robbery in progress!!!



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Ok - Real life scenerio

We have had several armed robberies within 20 min fo us. Areas that my wife and I frequent. These are semi-rural well to do area. Not your typical inner-city 'hood' type places. Starbucks coffee shops, and banks are being hit. Yesterday the BG got away with $250,000+ The servailance (sp) camera showed the BG holding a bank patron at gunpoint while the tellers collected money.

My question to you: You're in your local bank, like you are every week going about your business. You are, of course, armed. A BG strolls in, produces a glock demands everyone on the floor..............what do you do??


I know what I'd do, lets hear your solution.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Ok - Real life scenerio
> 
> We have had several armed robberies within 20 min fo us. Areas that my wife and I frequent. These are semi-rural well to do area. Not your typical inner-city 'hood' type places. Starbucks coffee shops, and banks are being hit. Yesterday the BG got away with $250,000+ The servailance (sp) camera showed the BG holding a bank patron at gunpoint while the tellers collected money.
> 
> ...


Get on the floor. Spend a lot of time remembering everything about him/them I can so I can pass it along.
If he/they are at the point of shooting people then I'll shoot to stop the threat.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, many things to consider. Guy may not be working alone - Could have someone as a lookout who is a "customer." I don't think I would shoot him unless I felt like I had to. Not my money. And, too many variables. All those civilians in the area can get hit too. Also, if you shoot, what's on the otherside of the robber? The teller? Other customers?

I'd probably follow along and try to keep my hand on my gun or put it in my pocket with my hand on it, or lay on it. Then, I'd watch him very closely.

Now, if he had my wife as the customer with the gun to her head, that would be a different story....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

I may sound like a wuss here, but not defending the BG at all, but he or she just wants the money and doesn't want to hurt anyone. I would get on the ground and cooperate with the robbers and try get descriptions of their faces or voices. If it was a thing where they were clearly unarmed then I wouldn't hesitait to draw my gun and order them to the floor until the cops were called.

There's way too many risks involved in these types of scenerios. If the robber has a person at gunpoint and I draw my weapon it might scare the robber and he might accidently pull the trigger and kill the victim.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> If it was a thing where they were clearly unarmed then I wouldn't hesitate to draw my gun and order them to the floor until the cops were called.


See, then U just got yourself arrested too. When you get a CCW permit, you learn that you can only use it if you or someone else is in serious bodily harm. Now, in Texas, you can shoot someone to get your property back, but that doesn't apply to CCW permits - only if you are on your own property.

In the bank, you cannot use your CCW permit like that. While the bank might congratulate you, you would probably face charges too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't say anything about shooting them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> I didn't say anything about shooting them.


Doesn't matter. U can't draw the gun unless you are doing so in a situation where you WOULD have to shoot them. That's the downside of the CCW. Now, if you held a guy at gunpoint who had a weapon, even a knife - that could be justified and you'd be okay.

But, if they were unarmed and robbing the bank w/ just a note (you are making a huge assumption that there isn't a concealed weapon or another guy w/ them you don't know about - but that's not what we are talking about right now), you cannot pull your weapon. Not unless you are a cop.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'd be a good witness unless he went active shooter or started collecting personal wallets, which in my case would get me killed, and I ain't striking out with the bat on my shoulder.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I'd be a good witness unless he went active shooter or started collecting personal wallets, which in my case would get me killed, and I ain't striking out with the bat on my shoulder.


Yes, I have thought of a similiar scenario before - And, in my case too (like yourself), with my probation badge, I would probably have a problem if my wallet is taken in any robbery. As soon as they see a badge I think the avg robber would panic and I'd have a serious problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

hmmm... I would be at the mercy of the BG, NC law says that I can't carry in a bank, even with my CCW permit...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am posting without reading other people's posts.

If it were me and I was off work and cashing my pay check or something and some thugs came in I will not do anything. A bank full of people is not the best place for a firefight. If they began shooting that would be a different story.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Well, considering I live in NC and it's illegal to conceal carry in a bank, I would be unarmed in this situation. However, I would have an empty holster and mag carrier on my person. This would not be good in the event the bg demanded each persons wallet and/or belongings. My main priority would be to focus and obey the bg's commands, while getting a good description. I would try to position myself as close as possible to the door incase all hell breaks loose and a shoot out occurs. If that was the case, I would run like hell to my vehicle where I would have cover and my .45 ACP. Now, we all know it would never go as planned.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Here's my thinking - More than likely BG is going to be standing by himself. In other words, all the people in the bank are going to be in one area where BG can 'keep an eye on 'em" I'll comply, until the others are in the clear, wait until BG's attention is directed somewhere other than ME. Then he's going down.

Points to consider:

#1 - BG has a deadly weapon = my life is in danger as well as all the folks in the bank
#2 - Things never happen the way we plan them, adjust accordingly, even if that means being a 'good witness' and not engaging


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware of a possible 2nd baddie posing as a victim. I even saw that on a tv show last week - Some cop show on court tv - they showed surveillence camera footage from the store - robber comes in w/o a weapon - customers actually attack the robber - 1 "customer" jumped up and helped the robber get away. It was his brother...

Just something to think about....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Ok - Real life scenerio
> 
> We have had several armed robberies within 20 min fo us. Areas that my wife and I frequent. These are semi-rural well to do area. Not your typical inner-city 'hood' type places. Starbucks coffee shops, and banks are being hit. Yesterday the BG got away with $250,000+ The servailance (sp) camera showed the BG holding a bank patron at gunpoint while the tellers collected money.
> 
> ...


To find Justice,
Call on.....Sheriff Buford T. Justice.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'd do just like Jack Bauer did in one of last season's episodes. He was at the airport, he just got down with the civilians and took notes until he was discovered. (At least that's how I 'members it)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> I'd do just like Jack Bauer did in one of last season's episodes. He was at the airport, he just got down with the civilians and took notes until he was discovered. (At least that's how I 'members it)


Would ya have 1 of those phones he has that works everywhere too?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Breaking law down here to carry in the bank if posted. My bank has been robbed so many times and yes it's posted no guns. Tells BG come on down and help yourself.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Breaking law down here to carry in the bank if posted. My bank has been robbed so many times and yes it's posted no guns. Tells BG come on down and help yourself.


We can carry in banks in Texas. Our state is not very restrictive, mostly bars and federal buildings or other county or municipal courthouses, and the 51% alcohol thing which drives me nuts. I see very few businesses, which have the LEGALLY posted no carry sign. The ones that post any kind of no guns sign you have to wonder what they are thinking. You might as well post a sign that says come rob or kill my patrons and me, no one here will stop you. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> We can carry in banks in Texas. Our state is not very restrictive, mostly bars and federal buildings or other county or municipal courthouses, and the 51% alcohol thing which drives me nuts. I see very few businesses, which have the LEGALLY posted no carry sign. The ones that post any kind of no guns sign you have to wonder what they are thinking. You might as well post a sign that says come rob or kill my patrons and me, no one here will stop you. :roll:


Legally, I think, in Texas you could carry a rifle on your sholder into a bank to do business. Now, that doesn't mean you won't have to answer a lot of questions or pick yourself up off the floor.:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Legally, I think, in Texas you could carry a rifle on your sholder into a bank to do business. Now, that doesn't mean you won't have to answer a lot of questions or pick yourself up off the floor.:smt082 :smt082


I think I will pass on doing that.....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thats one of the funny things about the Idaho codes too,I can legally carry openly w/o my CWL any place that I can carry concealed,but have to have my CWL on me for the police,now open carry gets a few panicky looks from most sheople unless you're up in the mnt's. or hunting but it IS legal


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

If MY life or a FAMILY members life is not in immediate danger then I will not play hero!! I will be a good witness and try to remember as many facts as possible. I'm sorry, but I will not risk my life for any one except myself or my family!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

MN is pretty cool. We can carry in bars, banks, churches, just about any place except the Federal places and we can even carry in SOME courthouses (no state law against it, but several judges have made an order not to allow carry). We can carry in State or County Government offices, too. (To carry at/ in the Capitol, we have to get permission) Hell, we can even have a drink, maybe two, while carrying!!! (as long as we don't go over .04% BAC). Technically, we can carry past the state mandated "No guns allowed:" signs and have to be asked to leave and refuse to leave before there's an issue. Even then, it's a $25 trespassing ticket and we don't lose our guns or permits. Our tactic here for the ones that post their businesses is handing out "No Guns= No $$$" cards. If anybody is interested in those, I can supply a link to where they can be obtained and printed out.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> If MY life or a FAMILY members life is not in immediate danger then I will not play hero!! I will be a good witness and try to remember as many facts as possible. I'm sorry, but I will not risk my life for any one except myself or my family!


I know what you're saying, BUT if theres an armed BG waving a weapon around, demanding money.......guess what, my life IS in danger. Whos to say the psycho isn't going to open up at any given second. Given the outlined description above, and I have a CLEAR shot, BG is going down.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

I suppose there are lots of examples of this kind of scenario in movies, but the one that comes to mind for me is the ex-Presidents' last bank job in the movie 'Point Break'. It's only a movie, but it does bear out what most people on here have been saying. No one got hurt until an off-duty cop decided to play hero...

(Good movie BTW, especially if you like surfing! :mrgreen: )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would not play the hero, unless absolutely necessary - not because of being afraid. But, quite often, robbers have someone else w/ them, posing as a customer. If things don't go well for the robber, he has some backup. 

That scenario happens somewhat frequently.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Get on the floor. Spend a lot of time remembering everything about him/them I can so I can pass it along.
> If he/they are at the point of shooting people then I'll shoot to stop the threat.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

When Mr. Bad Guy points his weapon at any member of my family or myself is when I will take him down.


----------

